# Is using a stud chain bad?



## LikeaTB (May 28, 2012)

I've seen horses with them, are the necessarily bad/do they hurt the horse? The place I ride at, they use NH methods, and I've never seen them use a stud chain, but I saw a lead rope with one on and one in the tack room (they used to breed and race racehorses by the way), but I've never seen them use one. I recently came across a picture of when they first got this Friesian and were taking pictures of him, they had used a stud chain on him (I heard he was gelded like 6 months before they got him, and he was at least 6). 
Back to the main point, do stud chains hurt horses? I hate to sound like the inexperienced pony-obsessed girl, its just that I've never had any experience about them and was just curious to know.
Thanks!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

As with ANY tool that can be used with horses they can be used in an appropriate manner or they can be used in an abusive manner. The tool itself is neither good nor bad.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

We have one on a big 6yr old Percheron

It's just hooked under the halter and we don't shank down or apply pressure, we let it do it to herself
She doesn't pull at all, now it's back down to a normal lead, hurray!!


Yes, they can hurt a horse. Think about having something solid pressing against part of your face or nose. They can definitely hurt


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

sorry double post


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Stud chains are placed on a pressure point in a horses mouth that releases endorphines. They arent created to hurt the horse into submission. As long as theyre used gently and correctly they are perfectly fine.


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

I have seen trainers that use it on all there horses, mares, geldings, stallions, horses in for training ect. over the nose or under.
I believe you cannot show a stallion in halter without one.
And yes it will hurt, if the horse bolts or isn't used properly.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Yup, it can hurt, deliberately or inadvertantly depending on the situation.

Very handy tool of you have a 1200lb beast on the end of the line and need a little extra back up!!

I spent many years working with racehorses, we had ONE stud chain and it was never used, because we didn't want the horse to get a marked up nose!!!! We used colt bits instead, or sometimes they're call anti-rearing bits, they are very useful when dealing with highly strung horses and hormonal studs! 

Just about every tool has a use, it all depends on the handler.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Getting yourself or someone else stomped on is bad. Stud chains, like everyone else says, are just a tool.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

boots said:


> Getting yourself or someone else stomped on is bad. Stud chains, like everyone else says, are just a tool.


Yes yourself or others getting pushed around or stomped on by a horse is worse!:-(Stud chains are not hurtful when used CORRECTLY.Like spurs they are a tool that can refine cues, keep a horse focused on & respecting it's handler.Nothing worse than an unruly or horse disrespectful of your space:-( .There is also different ways to apply a chain those I find more discipline/breed dependent:wink:.
I have used one on studs when breeding,plus training/showing halter & showmanship where it is the norm{for giving more refined light cues,more responsive horse}.Otherwise not a tool I find I use regularly in day to day handling


----------



## SplashedOvero (May 16, 2012)

I wouldn't say its bad. Im taking vet tech classes & they are teaching to use them for any horse for restraint. There are different ways I have been taught so far
(& i just started the restraint class) One way is put the chain over the nose.
The other is Over the nose & then pull it down & put it in the horses mouth across the gums. & theres another way but i dont remember it right now.
You don't jerk them. you apply pressure to the horse & the presssure stops the horse from going forward.


----------



## LikeaTB (May 28, 2012)

Thanks guys! I've never had any experience with them and I was just curious! Thanks!!


----------



## xxxxxxxxSocalgirl (Aug 22, 2012)

It can def hurt the horse as well as leave nasty marks on the nose.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

For a long time my 1/2 TB gelding needed a chain under his chin. He just always had to be going somewhere, very forward thinking. He was light as a feather with the chain even tho neither one of us had pulled on it. He just seemed to know.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

We're pretty much required to use them with all the horses at my school. If you know the horse and know they don't need one (Juanita's just one of the horses that I know doesn't), you're welcome to go without..But, if they get loose or run you over, you're going to get blamed for not using a chain. They're all worn under the nose aside from in the farrier shop, because under the nose basically means up if the horse is being a complete *** and gets shanked, so it goes over the nose in the shop to help prevent the horses from rearing while someone is under them with a foot.

I always put one on any of the horses I bring in for farrier or horse health (aka, simple vet class). I rarely have to use it on most, but some of them are runaways (they always want the grass since they don't get any grazing time), studs (even though some are nice and calm as a gelding), and hormonal mares that want to swing their butt around and kick any other horse. While I'd expect these horses to all be deadbroke beginner horses...they're not, and every single one of them has atleast one issue that deserves either a chain or a whip.

I'll put one on a horse I don't know (out in the industry, training/hop on and fix a small problem, etc) for the just in case factor..I'd rather have it and not need it than need it and not have it, ending up in me or someone else getting hurt.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Socalgirl said:


> It can def hurt the horse as well as leave nasty marks on the nose.


Yes they can, in the hands of someone that doesn't know how to use one appropriately:evil: it is the handler of the tool ....


----------

